# Port Talbot Industrial Units - March 2012



## UEP-Wales (Mar 22, 2012)

Port Talbot Industrial Units - March 2012
By Urbex-SW​

Whilst out and about carrying out some recon on another location, I came across some derelict industrial units. Not too sure what the history / previous uses of the units were but by the looks of them there were many different businesses located throughout the site.
A bloke standing close to the site made the suggestion that the units were once used for teaching the naughty boys and girls some new trades such as mechanics and brick work.

Anyway, was a nice easy explore until about half and hour in whilst shooting around the back and as I panned the camera around, I saw a bloke walking towards me carrying a rifle...I didn't hang around to long as you can see from the YouTube video below.

*The Photographs*






































































*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9TC8P2w_rA"]YouTube Video[/ame]​*


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 22, 2012)

Well documented there.
I spent some time in Port Talbot a couple of years ago photographing what I could of the Steelworks and docks, didn't check out this place at the time as the law courts opposite were rather busy and I didn't fancy having to explain myself to two cars-full of police. What remaining signage I saw from the outside seems to bear out the training centre theory though.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 22, 2012)

Exellent report & video,some very nice art work on the walls.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Mar 22, 2012)

The artwork is very nice. Much improved from when I was last here, 2008 I think.

Taking your life in your own hands going there nowadays though lol.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 22, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> The artwork is very nice. Much improved from when I was last here, 2008 I think.
> 
> Taking your life in your own hands going there nowadays though lol.



The place isn't much to look at, I know that but still made a great explore and the art work was actually cool to look at. 
I saw alot of drug evidence whilst there and when running from the bloke with rifle - a very funny moment, I ran past 3 blokes that looked like they were "shooting up". I suppose being so close to the new Justice centre, this place gets a range of people there.

All good fun though and I do like a semi-demolished building  Thanks for all the comments


----------



## baal (Apr 17, 2012)

These buildings were once called Port Talbot Skill Centre. You went there on appreticeships to learn engineering, electronics, computer engineering, bricklaying and carpentry among other things. I think it opened in the 70's originally. I did my electronics appreticeship there in the late eighties. Later it became units for small businesses, there was a carpet outlet, various garages and a double glazing factory. Now earmarked for demolition in the dockland regeneration scheme. Hope this helps.


----------



## baal (Apr 17, 2012)

Forgot to say, it is now used by the local junkies who go to the local drug clinic to get their fixes, its over by the train station, who then go there to jack up. when I went there last we nearly had our camera bag nicked by a few, had to give one a slap to get it back.


----------



## bodrick (Apr 17, 2012)

*Take care*

WARNING​Be careful around here ther's a nutter who lets his wild/mad dog go loose around here and the bloke don't give a duck about it, the dog is a rotwiler and it's a big bugger.
Please take care around here.
ATB
Alan.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 17, 2012)

baal said:


> These buildings were once called Port Talbot Skill Centre. You went there on appreticeships to learn engineering, electronics, computer engineering, bricklaying and carpentry among other things. I think it opened in the 70's originally. I did my electronics appreticeship there in the late eighties. Later it became units for small businesses, there was a carpet outlet, various garages and a double glazing factory. Now earmarked for demolition in the dockland regeneration scheme. Hope this helps.



Thanks alot for the info! It's a pain to get information on sites like this and asking the locals can get loads of different info!



baal said:


> Forgot to say, it is now used by the local junkies who go to the local drug clinic to get their fixes, its over by the train station, who then go there to jack up. when I went there last we nearly had our camera bag nicked by a few, had to give one a slap to get it back.



I noticed! There were a couple shooting up and I found paperwork linking to drug clinics. At the first sign of drugs, I tend to make things quick and keep things very quiet. Sorry to hear about you almost having your kit nicked but very glad to hear that you still have it!



bodrick said:


> WARNING​Be careful around here ther's a nutter who lets his wild/mad dog go loose around here and the bloke don't give a duck about it, the dog is a rotwiler and it's a big bugger.
> Please take care around here.
> ATB
> Alan.



The reason that I am fully behind the dog licence's should they ever come out. I hate to dogs not trained and in the hands of terrors!

Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 17, 2012)

baal said:


> ..... had to give one a slap to get it back.



Tripod + Head interface = Goodnight

If tripod is in said bag you may then resort to slapping tactics.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 17, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Tripod + Head interface = Goodnight
> 
> If tripod is in said bag you may then resort to slapping tactics.



 They've probably taken so much drugs that they wouldn't even remember a slap in an hour anyway!


----------



## baal (Apr 17, 2012)

bodrick said:


> WARNING​Be careful around here ther's a nutter who lets his wild/mad dog go loose around here and the bloke don't give a duck about it, the dog is a rotwiler and it's a big bugger.
> Please take care around here.
> ATB
> Alan.



yes I know who this is, I have had a few run ins with him before. If its the same one hes quite tall, over six foot and skinny, scruffy looking. If its him then hes one of the local paedophiles.


----------



## bodrick (Apr 18, 2012)

That sounds like him. Wounders about all hours of the night as well,Ive seen him all hours when i'm working nights.
And his dog is on the loose all the time.
ATB
Alan


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 18, 2012)

What a lovely thought! I'm shocked that the site is used for druggies as it's so close to the "general public" 

I don't have the time of day for illegal drug users though, sorry if that offends anybody but since getting into UE, I've seen more needles than I have buildings all because they are too stoned to dispose of them properly.


----------



## Captain-Slow (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't want to drag this off thread as its U-SW post, but this is aimed towards Baal & Bodrick - If this guy (the one with the dog) is causing problems I can have a word with someone I know from across the road. This does have a knock-on effect on visits to the site though. 

CS.

This does not make me an informant though. Does it? lol.


----------



## Walrus75 (Apr 18, 2012)

"Is that the sun or the moon?" "I dunno, I'm from Port Talbot"  Good old Max, I still chuckle at that line, and this thread (sadly) just typifies it even after all these years except we now have urban pollution rather than airborne pollution.


My missus worked in the MEM factory (for a very short period!) in Holyhead a great many years ago, this might have been one of her works of... well, might have been one of hers!


----------

